# Military Vanguard Award is presented to 10th SFG(A) DSC recipient



## Ravage (Jul 17, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/July/090717-02.html

FORT CARSON, Colo. (USASOC News Service, July 17, 2009) – Sgt. 1st Class Jarion Halbisengibbs, a recent Distinguished Service Cross recipient, received the Non Commissioned Officers Association of the United States of America Military Vanguard award July 17 in Las Vegas, Nev.

Halbisengibbs, assigned to A Company, 3rd Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne), Fort Carson, Colo. received the DSC May 14 for extraordinary heroism Sept. 10, 2007 in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom.  

The NCOA annually recognizes and pays tribute to an NCO from each uniformed service that have performed a particularly heroic act that resulted in the saving of a life or the prevention of serious injury.  

As the Operational Detachment - Alpha 083 weapons sergeant, Halbisengibbs displayed extraordinary courage under fire while advising a combined assault element of the Iraqi National Police during a raid to capture Al Qaeda in Iraq’s Minister of Defense for Salah ad Din Province in Samarra.  

Through his actions, Halbisengibbs directly saved the lives of two of his fellow Soldiers, personally killed six of the eleven enemies, enabled the rescue of one hostage, and ensured the elimination of the targeted terrorist responsible for many kidnappings and murders throughout the Samarra region. 

The award, established in 1983, is named in memory of and honor of an NCO recipient of the Congressional Medal of Honor of their respective service.  

The U. S. Army’s Award is named after World War I hero Corp. Alvin C. York who after his platoon had suffered heavy casualties and three other noncommissioned officers had become casualties, York assumed command and fearlessly led seven men to overtake a machinegun nest, which was pouring deadly and incessant fire upon his platoon.  In this heroic feat, the machinegun nest was taken, along with 132 German prisoners.
Halbisengibbs, from Peterboro, New Hampshire, received the award along with four other NCO’s from the U.S. Marine Corps, Navy, Air Force, and Coast Guard ranks.







> Sgt. 1st Class Jarion Halbisengibbs, 3rd Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne), is seen here training Iraqi Security Forces during a recent deployment in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom.  Halbisengibbs is a recipient of the Distinguished Service Cross and the Non Commissioned Officers Association of the United States of America Military Vanguard award.  (Photo courtesy of  Sgt. 1st Class Jarion Halbisengibbs)


----------

